# Hotel Room Space Available for MidWest FurFest



## SpunSugar (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a hotel room booked for MidWest Furfest. I have 4 slots open. The cost is $122 each.  This room is for 3 nights, December 1st, 2nd, and 3rd, checking out on the 4th.  This is a 2 queen bed non-smoking room at the Crowne Plaza. I accept money via Paypal. You are responsible for any paypal fees.

5440 North River Road
Rosemont, IL 60018

Here is some info about me:

-I am a 27 year old female dutch angel dragon or poodle (not sure who is coming yet)
-I am flying in from Pittsburgh, PA
- I will have a table in the Dealers Room
- I might not see your message quickly here so you can email me at ThePandaFuzz@gmail.com

Rules:

1. Respect each other and one another's belongings.
2. Respect the room. Yes, there is a cleaning service, but don't be a complete slob, those people don't get paid enough for all that.
3. You can have a friend over to the room to hang out, but please keep in mind that YOU are responsible for them and their actions (that means anything they do, break, etc.)
4. Drinking in the room is fine as long as you can handle your liquor. We don't need any belligerent drunks.
5. NO SEX! Please do not bring anyone back to the room for any hanky-panky. 
6. You must be AT LEAST 18 years old to stay in this room. NO MINORS! I much prefer someone over 21, but 18 is the bare minimum you must be.
7. If you are staying in the room and are under 21 (but still over 18, of course), please NO CONSUMPTION OF ALCOHOL. You know the law and I could care less how you feel about it. I'm not risking getting into any potential trouble because you want to be grown.


----------



## JayTheGryphon (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll definitely be looking for a room during this. Hopefully the airline gives me off those days though!


----------



## SpunSugar (Oct 20, 2016)

One slot has been filled, but I still have a couple left!


----------

